# Magazine Extension for Franchi I-12



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I already asked this question in the shotgun forum, but I figured more snow goose hunters used extensions then the average hunter.

Does anyone know where to get a mag extension for the I-12. Is it the same as the benelli SBE extensions? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Has anyone had a magazine extension custom made? If so, what company makes them? Any contact info would be great.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

You dont need a magazine extension.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

sodakhunter13 said:


> You dont need a magazine extension.


I didn't ask whether or not I need an extension, I asked if anyone knew where I could have one made.

Your answer is irrelevant :eyeroll:


----------



## bridgeswryan (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm also looking for an extension tube, for both 3-gun and clay speed shooting. Anyone know of anything?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I believe the same extention that will work on a SBE will work on the Franchi. Find someone that has one and try it. I know Scheels in Grand Forks has a tact star extention on hand. Bring your gun there and try it out then see what you find out!


----------



## 1GANDERHAMMER (Jan 28, 2009)

hey guys check out surecycle.com they have some nice magazine entensions i have one for my sx2 and my sbe2.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I just got a new one from briley.com 10 shot mag extention for $90!


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

contact nordic components. look them up on the web.


----------

